# trucks in the woods



## tftfan (Nov 17, 2010)

Looked around, no pops to be found.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 17, 2010)

Bro. takes a better look.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 17, 2010)

.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 17, 2010)

Pretty cool,...I wonder when the last time that was driven?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

Go back with a gas can.. I bet she will purr like a kitten! []


----------



## tftfan (Nov 17, 2010)

Yup, my bro. is good with the tool box, he had that I want look in his eyes.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 18, 2010)

Bet you could make a few bones by stripping all the good parts off and selling them to restorers or rodders. Neat looking vehicle.


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 18, 2010)

Please go save it....grab the truck,trailer and some friends


----------



## tftfan (Nov 18, 2010)

So your say'n..... go Johnny Cash on the situation..... one piece at a time...hm....


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 18, 2010)

From  what i  can  see ----it  looks a  Flat  Head  in there!!----wish i had that in my neck of the woods.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL,,, first thing my bro said..... thats a flat head !  god @#$#@%@ it !


----------



## robert murray (Nov 19, 2010)

i would defantly come back an stripp that old truck down you could make some  cash off that  defantly worth saving parts off it


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 19, 2010)

I would just get the truck to hell with stripping it there i would save that for the garage


----------



## ironmountain (Dec 18, 2010)

that looks like wife's family farm...there are a couple old trucks..that ugly  old studebaker blue/green color. A house I'm going detecting/digging at this spring (sits on edge of a logging trail near the edge of the property) has a 39 ford with a tree growing through the floor!! and the house is only 1/2 standing...easier to dig and grub through....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Iron,...the family farm sounds cool...As well as the spot with the house half standing and the old truck...good luck digging there...By the way,...maybe it's just my age showing, but I _like_that old Studebaker blue-green...[]


----------



## ironmountain (Dec 19, 2010)

I could never get into that color...or the Ford robin's egg blue.....might be because my friend in high school had a pinto in that color......i spoke with inlaws and father in law now wants me to sell his 66 thunderbird.....and he said there are all kinds of old hoods in the woods there...old Pontiac Chieftain hood and a few old truck hoods ... still with hood ornaments! .... so..now I guess I get to dig, metal detect, scrap, part out old cars....  I'm going to have to change my son's name to Lamont!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

> I could never get into that color...or the Ford robin's egg blue.....might be because my friend in high school had a pinto in that color


 
 I'm with you on the robin egg blue pintos!...Especially when they started showing the rust..[:'(]


----------

